# PLZ Give all step to Configure DNS in redhat ent server 5



## sagar_1star (Apr 23, 2008)

PLZ give me all step to install

DNS in redhat Ent. server 5 

I has installed DNS in version 4 but can't in version 5

PLZ help.


----------



## mediator (Apr 23, 2008)

Its a long procedure! If u want DNS server just for ur local machine, then start the 'named' service and set 127.0.0.1 in ur "resolv.conf" file, else post the output of "named.local" inside the directory "/var/named/chroot/var/named/".


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 23, 2008)

I am confused  

You want to run a DNS server or setting up local DNS resolving for browsing wsites, etc. ?


----------



## mediator (Apr 23, 2008)

Huh, good point! Guess I read between the lines.....must have scared the poor fellow by saying carelessly "its a long procedure".


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 23, 2008)

mediator said:


> Huh, good point! Guess I read between the lines.....must have scared the poor fellow by saying carelessly "its a long procedure".


I came into this confusion coz in most cases the network is configured for DHCP which obtains DNS information and puts it in /etc/resolv.conf automatically.

Either he has a static configuration for the network or he means a DNS server.


----------



## sagar_1star (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi friend my point is i succesfully configured dns server in redhat ent. server 4 BUT Same step for configured dns server in redhat ent. server 5 i can't perform b'cause 

1. file location changes
2. Link location changes
3.named.conf file locations changes.


so please any 1 is a good in linux & any 1 can had configured DNS server in redhat ent.server 5
  PLZ send me all steps to performed.


 Thank you.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 25, 2008)

Use system-config-bind
What exactly do you want to configure in DNS? There's lots of configuration that can be done.
And why are you using RHEL?


----------



## mediator (Apr 25, 2008)

sagar_1star said:


> Hi friend my point is i succesfully configured dns server in redhat ent. server 4 BUT Same step for configured dns server in redhat ent. server 5 i can't perform b'cause
> 
> 1. file location changes
> 2. Link location changes
> ...


I did not understand what u meant by "changes". Neways, post the output of files I asked.


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 26, 2008)

Simple thing to find out the files -


```
# find / -name *named*
```

paste the output here


----------



## sagar_1star (Apr 28, 2008)

I know u all are trying to help me but I am learning in system administration over redhat ent server 5.

 For above all your post i think my answer only give who are either handel redhat server or use redhat 5.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 28, 2008)

First of all why are you using RHEL and do you have a legal copy of it?


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 28, 2008)

mehulved said:


> First of all why are you using RHEL and do you have a legal copy of it?



Why you *demand* things all the time??? A nicer tone would be much appreciable.


----------



## nileshgr (May 4, 2008)

mehulved said:


> First of all why are you using RHEL and do you have a legal copy of it?


He says, he is learning sysadmin in RHEL5, well I am also into the same course - RH033. Do you know every RedHat student gets a legal copy of latest RHEL (currently RHEL5).


----------

